# Gründling-Babys



## Juleli (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich kam nach Hause und der Schrecken auf Seiten meiner Schwester war groß! Die Gründlinge haben sich vermehrt! Vorteil für meine Schwester: man kann Gründlinge auch essen (sagt sie nach ihrer Recherche im Internet).
Ich habe mich erstmal tierisch gefreut über den allerersten Nachwuchs im Gartenteich und mir diese kleinen Stecknädelchen angeschaut. Toll!
Ok - die Freude wird sicherlich irgendwann ins Gegenteil umschlagen, aber ersteinmal bin ich begeistert.


Edit: auf Fotos sind sie leider nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Armin501 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Gründling-Babys*

Du meinst bestimmt "Grüne Heringe"........

Gruß Armin


----------



## Juleli (29. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Gründling-Babys*

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe eigentlich nicht vor, die kleinen zu essen. Werde von der Familie als "Fisch-Vegetarier" bezeichnet ...


----------



## Juleli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Gründling-Babys*

So - nach einigem hin und her habe ich zwei der an die hundert Exemplare extrem vergrößert vor die Linse bekommen (was gar nicht so einfach war, weil ich bei der Vergrößerung so ziemlich alles auf das Bild bekommen habe, nur keine von den Fischen ...)
Foto


----------



## Uli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Gründling-Babys*

hallo juleli,
ich hatte vor zwei jahren ca.1000 junge gründlinge im teich.die habe ich so nach und nach mit einer reuse abgefischt und verschenkt.ca.hundert sind jetzt noch da und die dürfen bleiben bis sie sich wieder vermehren.
gruß uli


----------



## Juleli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Gründling-Babys*

 zählen kann ich meine leider nicht. Ich sehe wohl, dass sie sich überaus gerne im Uferbereich aufhalten und auch den Rest der Familie hat es jetzt gepackt. Wir hocken mit Fotokamera bewaffnet am Rand und schauen uns die kleinen an. Irgendwie sind wir alle Mama und Papa geworden dabei. Die Nachbarn schauen schon ganz komisch, weil wir den ganzen Tag am Teich sitzen.
Dabei haben wir auch unsere Teichschnecken wiederentdeckt - die hatten sich lange Zeit über versteckt.
Wir müssen mal schauen, wie viele der kleinen Gründlinge überhaupt durchkommen. Erstmal wollen wir bis zum nächsten Jahr abwarten und schauen, wie viele übrig bleiben.


----------

